

Show HN: CurioDB – A distributed/persistent Redis clone built with Scala/Akka - stephen_mcd
https://github.com/stephenmcd/curiodb?new

======
jondubois
It's good to see a solution that makes efficient use of CPU cores on each
machine instead of forcing you to scale horizontally from the beginning ;p

I think a lot of servers/database engines today tend to focus on horizontal
scalability across large numbers of single-CPU instances and tend to ignore
the efficiency benefits of a hybrid approach using fewer large instances.

~~~
stephen_mcd
Hey Jon, long time no see. :-)

Yes I imagine the thinking there is similar in your project, eg: Redis/CurioDB
:: Node/SocketCluster
([https://github.com/SocketCluster/socketcluster](https://github.com/SocketCluster/socketcluster)).

~~~
jondubois
We should catch up sometime! I'd definitely like try out CurioDB at some
point.

~~~
stephen_mcd
That'd be good!

------
lukeasrodgers
Cool project. Out of curiousity (and having no experience with scala or akka):
is the lack of support for transactions and atomic Lua scripts a consequence
of the overall architecture (one actor per K/V), or some other technical
limitation, or just something you haven't gotten around to?

~~~
stephen_mcd
Yep, one actor per KV means some kind of distributed coordination would be
needed - that doesn't exist yet.

------
Yadi
Hey! This is interesting (&awesome), the other day I was looking at Riak and
some Redis alternative written in Go, both had some different approach which
wouldn't make the best use of persistencey and distrusted approach at the same
time.

The performance table looks great, though what would be a recommended minimum
underlying hardware requirement for production? (since the test is on a Mac-
Air)

~~~
stephen_mcd
Glad you like it!

Hardware requirements would depend on your usage of course, it's like asking
about the length of a piece of string. :-)

Honestly though, the code probably needs a lot more eyeballs on it before it's
production ready, which is why I posted it here.

~~~
Yadi
It looks good, am sure there will be lots of folks to help on the project.

Ah yes that is true regarding the usage/req :), but I thought you might have
tried it in production with some requirement.

